# Army to Field MultiCam in Afghanistan



## Snaquebite (Feb 17, 2010)

http://soldiersystems.net/2010/02/17...n-afghanistan/

Army to Field MultiCam in Afghanistan
February 17th, 2010 

According to Army sources the Chief of Staff of the Army approved a plan today to field MultiCam to all Army forces in Operation Enduring Freedom (Afghanistan) beginning as soon as possible. This is implementation of the decision brief’s Course of Action 1 which called for the fielding of MultiCam to all Army personnel engaged in OEF. Other options offered to GEN Casey included fielding a less robust MultiCam package focused on ground maneuver elements as well as a plan to maintain the status quo. It is important to note that the decision to field MultiCam uniforms and equipment currently only affects forces operating in OEF.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank fucking god! I hope they do a total switch from ACU Army wide next...


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great News!.. Who ever developed that ACU should be sent out in it to Afghanistan!!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2010)

Now they have to buy new gear that won't comprimise the multi-cam.
One downside, big Army will insist on patches for OEF Multicam wearers.  
I would have limited multi-cam to ground maneuver forces only.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Now they have to buy new gear that won't comprimise the multi-cam.
> One downside, big Army will insist on patches for OEF Multicam wearers.
> I would have limited multi-cam to ground maneuver forces only.



Building IOTVs in MC to match the new uniforms, pouches, etc. will take some time, but this is a good decision IMO.  

I can't wait to see my first fobbit with MC.

Now certain AF guys and gals will need an additional set of uniforms. That will drive one particular general on Bagram freaking nuts...good thing he is leaving soon. Airmen in MC? Some blue suiters will bleed from their ears when they see it.


----------



## Snaquebite (Feb 17, 2010)

Update from Soldier Systems



> UPDATE: Apparently, congratulations are a bit premature. According to multiple sources, the information above is still valid but due to the level of visibility on this issue, the Secretary of the Army, the Honorable John McHugh still needs to consider the issue and make a final decision on the CSA’s recommendation. Although GEN Casey has approved the plan, this is not yet a done deal.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Building IOTVs in MC to match the new uniforms, pouches, etc. will take some time, but this is a good decision IMO.
> 
> I can't wait to see my first fobbit with MC.
> 
> Now certain AF guys and gals will need an additional set of uniforms. That will drive one particular general on Bagram freaking nuts...good thing he is leaving soon. Airmen in MC? Some blue suiters will bleed from their ears when they see it.



I thought the ST folks were already in MC?


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2010)

SOWT said:


> I thought the ST folks were already in MC?



Those I've seen are, I'm thinking of the PRT, EOD, JET airmen who are in ACU's already.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

Great news!

About bloody time!



Irish said:


> Great News!.. Who ever developed that ACU should be sent out in it to Afghanistan!!


 
Agreed!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 18, 2010)

For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)


 
A poser? No way, not in my book.

It's great cammo, get it.

If any Army wanker gives you shit about it, piss in their cornflakes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 18, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)


 
lol, You are a jarhead there is no poser in that. Anyone gives you shit, tell them to suck your Marine dick... Camo is camo and anyone giving a IC shit for using the best camo on the market, should have their nugget checked... I have some 5.11's in MARPAT desert, I wear them and a DCU top when hunting in west Texas. If some Marine gave me shit for it, I would tell that all branch's would wear it if the USMC did get all gay TM'ing the patern... 

I hope the MC replaces ACU Army wide, I think it would be easy to do and the smart option. As for the FOBIT's wearing the MC, I could care less if they wear their class A's. The uniform is just that, it dosen't make the soldier. MC is not a badge of honor and should not be viewed that way, its a better camo patern for our boys on the ground...


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 18, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)


 
Don't most of the guys you work with have solid colors or they personalize it with some paint?  We used to mess with the OGA guys who had matching everything, playful joshing.  Only the tools got fucked with because they had no sense of humor.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 18, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> Don't most of the guys you work with have solid colors or they personalize it with some paint?  We used to mess with the OGA guys who had matching everything, playful joshing.  Only the tools got fucked with because they had no sense of humor.


 
Some of those guys are serious geeks about gear...  I just want shit to work.  Thanks for the input about this stuff.

I hope you Army dudes get MC - it's good stuff (and much better than that greenish-blue-gray crap you've got now!). ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 19, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)



I wouldn't sweat it at all bro


----------



## Muppet (Feb 19, 2010)

While I have no imput (because I wore the B.D.U.) I do feel the love for the pogues. :)

F.M.


----------



## Snaquebite (Feb 19, 2010)

Secretary of Army Approves Multicam for OEF
February 19th, 2010 LTC Cummings of the Army Public Affairs Office has confirmed that the Secretary of the Army, the Honorable John McHugh approved a plan today to begin the fielding of MultiCam uniforms and individual equipment as soon as possible. Sources have informed Soldier Systems Daily that the Army plans to begin issuing as early as July of this year for Afghanistan bound troops and to complete the initial fielding by May of 2011.

http://soldiersystems.net/


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For you current Army bubbas, I work a lot with your folks in various places... Would it be frowned upon if my plate carrier/molle gear is in Multicam?  I am definitely not a poser, but I'd hate to be considered one because of my camo pattern.  I ask because I have to replace my "lost" plate carrier and gear.  (I got reissued another set of gear, but it's too much for what I need - Paraclete full armor system in Foliage Green.)


 
I'm pretty sure we're in the same unit.  Unless there's a compelling operational reason for you to go with something else other than what everyone else is wearing, I recommend you just use the Paraclete.  :2cents:


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 20, 2010)

Snaquebite said:


> Secretary of Army Approves Multicam for OEF
> February 19th, 2010 LTC Cummings of the Army Public Affairs Office has confirmed that the Secretary of the Army, the Honorable John McHugh approved a plan today to begin the fielding of MultiCam uniforms and individual equipment as soon as possible. Sources have informed Soldier Systems Daily that the Army plans to begin issuing as early as July of this year for Afghanistan bound troops and to complete the initial fielding by May of 2011.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/


 


Would be nice if that included OEF-TS


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2010)

Snaquebite said:


> Secretary of Army Approves Multicam for OEF
> February 19th, 2010 LTC Cummings of the Army Public Affairs Office has confirmed that the Secretary of the Army, the Honorable John McHugh approved a plan today to begin the fielding of MultiCam uniforms and individual equipment as soon as possible. Sources have informed Soldier Systems Daily that the Army plans to begin issuing as early as July of this year for Afghanistan bound troops and to complete the initial fielding by May of 2011.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/


 
Good news- maybe this will begin the phase out of ACUs, MARPAT, whatever the Navy and Air Force are calling their uniforms now, and a return to ONE services-wide uniform like when we had BDU/DCU.

Now if the Army would just get rid of that ridiculous black beret (but at least we don't have fuzzy black boots- Go Navy!).


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 21, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Good news- maybe this will begin the phase out of ACUs, MARPAT, whatever the Navy and Air Force are calling their uniforms now, and a return to ONE services-wide uniform like when we had BDU/DCU.
> 
> Now if the Army would just get rid of that ridiculous black beret (but at least we don't have fuzzy black boots- Go Navy!).


 

I've always said that it will come down to the bean counters in the end...


----------



## Meat (Feb 25, 2010)

*Army Times Article*

_The secretary of the Army announced today that the Army will provide combat uniforms in the MultiCam pattern to all soldiers deploying to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom, starting this summer. 
This decision follows a rigorous four-month evaluation and reflects the Army's commitment to giving soldiers in Afghanistan the most effective concealment possible.

Soldiers deploying to Afghanistan this summer will receive fire resistant Army combat uniforms in MultiCam, along with associated equipment including body armor, rucksacks, and helmet covers.

The Army's selection of MultiCam for soldiers in Afghanistan culminates phase III of a four-phase plan to thoroughly and deliberately evaluate camouflage alternatives.

The Army took action in fall 2009 to provide two battalion-size elements in Afghanistan with uniforms and associated gear in patterns other than the standard-issue universal camouflage pattern (UCP). 
One unit received uniforms and gear in MultiCam, and the other in a variant of UCP known as UCP - Delta.

In addition, the Army deployed a team of experts to Afghanistan in October to gather extensive data and photos on the diverse environments of Afghanistan, where soldiers often travel through multiple environments in a single mission, from snow to woodland to desert.

The Army incorporated the information gathered into a photo simulation study it then administered to nearly 750 soldiers who had deployed to Afghanistan. The study asked them to compare six patterns against eight different environments. The results, along with surveys of soldiers in the two battalions who received alternate camouflage, formed the basis for the Army’s decision on MultiCam.

The Army will now implement phase IV of its plan for camouflage, which is to evaluate long-term Army combat uniform camouflage options for all soldiers.

Camouflage alternatives represent one facet of the Army’s ongoing efforts to improve the Army combat uniform. The Army has made more than 26 improvements to the ACU since it was first fielded in June 2004. _


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2010)

This shouldn'tbe an Army initiative- this should be DoD-wide.  One standard ground combat uniform for the general purpose forces; call it a GCU.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> This shouldn'tbe an Army initiative- this should be DoD-wide.  One standard ground combat uniform for the general purpose forces; call it a GCU.


 
Never happen.  MARPAT works (unlike other patterns) and the Corps has too much invested in it to change without good reason.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2010)

A directive from the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs would be a pretty good reason.

The parochialness of the services has to end.  The way forward for our military is joint- all this "I want to be different" stuff needs to stop.  Having multiple uniforms is an enormous waste of time and money, and creates a logistical burden for the forwards forces (having to manage multiple different sets of uniforms).  If MARPAT is the best we can get, then let's outfit all of the services with it.  I would have no problem wearing MARPAT if that's the best uniform out there; I already think it's better than ACUs.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> A directive from the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs would be a pretty good reason.
> 
> The parochialness of the services has to end.  The way forward for our military is joint- all this "I want to be different" stuff needs to stop.  Having multiple uniforms is an enormous waste of time and money, and creates a logistical burden for the forwards forces (having to manage multiple different sets of uniforms).  If MARPAT is the best we can get, then let's outfit all of the services with it.  I would have no problem wearing MARPAT if that's the best uniform out there; I already think it's better than ACUs.


 
The Corps designed a new uniform, the Army tried to follow suit and made a horrendous decision.  Now to say "We should all look alike" or "the parochialness of the services has to end" makes the Army look like poor losers.  The Army was all about being Army Strong & having their own cool-guy duds, until they realized they chose poorly.  Now all of the sudden we should all change to the Army's way of doing business?

If you want to spend millions more dollars to outfit the Army with ANOTHER uniform (how many has it been so far in the 21st century?) go ahead, but I don't see any reason to spend millions more on top of that to force all the other services to buy new uniforms.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2010)

0699 said:


> The Corps designed a new uniform, the Army tried to follow suit and made a horrendous decision.  Now to say "We should all look alike" or "the parochialness of the services has to end" makes the Army look like poor losers.  The Army was all about being Army Strong & having their own cool-guy duds, until they realized they chose poorly.  Now all of the sudden we should all change to the Army's way of doing business?
> 
> If you want to spend millions more dollars to outfit the Army with ANOTHER uniform (how many has it been so far in the 21st century?) go ahead, but I don't see any reason to spend millions more on top of that to force all the other services to buy new uniforms.



Maybe the other services would have adopted MarPat if the marines hadn't copyrighted the pattern?  
Everyone (exept the Marines) should go to Multicam, that way the Marines can be disticntive, and manage their own shit.


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2010)

I can appreciate the Corps' position, but with the exception of the EGA weren't their BDUs the same as those worn by the other services? Suddenly digital camo comes along and every service has to have their own uniform?

I could care less whose uniform we use or what the background story is, but as a taxpayer is all of this "diversity" needed?

I know on a daily basis I see the services crow about being joint or "purple" and then garbage like this comes up. We can't even get computer networks to talk so a uniform is no surprise. Maybe the best way to be "purple" is to be the same in some respects......

Were a military. Shit isn't fair and it isn't always equal. We've forgotten that.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Maybe the other services would have adopted MarPat if the marines hadn't copyrighted the pattern?
> Everyone (exept the Marines) should go to Multicam, that way *the Marines can be disticntive, and manage their own shit*.


 
Haven't had any problems so far...


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I can appreciate the Corps' position, but *with the exception of the EGA weren't their BDUs the same as those worn by the other services*? Suddenly digital camo comes along and every service has to have their own uniform?
> 
> I could care less whose uniform we use or what the background story is, but as a taxpayer is all of this "diversity" needed?
> 
> ...


 
AFAIK the old woodlands were exactly the same for every service.  Until 1992, all we had on them was an EGA iron-on patch on the pocket (and stenciled names on the back for the ship's laundry on a deployment that faded in two months).  Forced you to learn people's names.  Then we had to get name & service tapes so we'd look more like the other services .  Then the CMC decided he wanted new cammies, research was done, and the CANPAT was the best pattern we found.  Did some mods & came up with MARPAT.  Then the roof fell in and everyone wanted their own patterns.  Personally, I think the other services patterns were chosen more on "diversity" then effectiveness.  I haven't heard anyone say negative things about MARPAT, either the colors or materials.  But I don't think I've heard anything positive about the other patterns.

Personally, I could care less; I'm not buying anymore cammies.  But everyone was happy to jump on the "we need our own pattern" until they realized the pattern they'd chosen was crap (Tiger stripes?  Blue cammies on ship? Really?).  Now somehow, we should all go back to wearing the same cammies...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 26, 2010)

Funny you mention that - I got out just before MARPAT came into existence... I was at DLI and could hear all the other NCOs goofing on it.  Look who had the last laugh. ;)  Semper fi!


----------



## 0699 (Feb 26, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Funny you mention that - I got out just before MARPAT came into existence... I was at DLI and could hear all the other NCOs goofing on it.  Look who had the last laugh. ;)  Semper fi!


 
Trust me I was WAY pissed when MARPAT became mandatory.  I had 18 years in, 12 sets of serviceable woodlands, and at LEAST 5-6 pairs of green jungle boots in the closet.  I was good for the rest of my career.  Then the order went out. 

Luckily I was able to take the woodland cammies with me to Thailand for CG 03 and sell them to Thai Marines (they wear/wore woodlands, but the ones they were issued were crap) for drinking money.  Got rid of every pair.


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2010)

0699 said:


> AFAIK the old woodlands were exactly the same for every service.  Until 1992, all we had on them was an EGA iron-on patch on the pocket (and stenciled names on the back for the ship's laundry on a deployment that faded in two months).  Forced you to learn people's names.  Then we had to get name & service tapes so we'd look more like the other services .  Then the CMC decided he wanted new cammies, research was done, and the CANPAT was the best pattern we found.  Did some mods & came up with MARPAT.  Then the roof fell in and everyone wanted their own patterns.  Personally, I think the other services patterns were chosen more on "diversity" then effectiveness.  I haven't heard anyone say negative things about MARPAT, either the colors or materials.  But I don't think I've heard anything positive about the other patterns.
> 
> Personally, I could care less; I'm not buying anymore cammies.  But everyone was happy to jump on the "we need our own pattern" until they realized the pattern they'd chosen was crap (Tiger stripes?  Blue cammies on ship? Really?).  Now somehow, we should all go back to wearing the same cammies...



Honestly, I hated the service specific patterns when they first came out and liked the idea that the Corps had: One for woodland, one for the desert as opposed to this one color fits all crap (and I don't even know how to speak about the Navy's decision).

Were I king for a day, I'd go to the same pattern, the same uniform for all of the services (multicam/ 1 for the woods, 1 for the sand/ whatever) with name and branch tapes. Choose a branch-specific piece of headgear if you want, same with your field/ Deuce gear, and go from there. 

We're worried about the wrong things, IMO.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 27, 2010)

I whole heartedly agree with Free.

You should not be able to easily identify who you're up against.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2010)

The MARPAT desert ia hot shit and IMHO works better in Iraq then any of the other stuff to MC included. But MC is the the best all around camo I have seen yet. The MARPAT wood's is to dark and I only see the benfit in a dark jungle terrain. MC from what I can tell blends with Afghanistan a lot better then the MARPAT, ACU and DCU. 

I agree with Free that there needs to be standard uniforms for the US Military and the each branch has their own needs to go. If MARPAT works better for me in Iraq I should be able to wear it with out having to be a Marine and the same goes for MC, ACU, blahhhhh. Personally I liked the old BDU and if we would have been able to use MARPAT desert for Iraq we would have been GTG, but nope can't wear that "you have to be a Marine" :uhh: 

At this point I just hope the Army shit can's ACU and uses MC or something better. I would even take the stupid ACU-D, some thing to make the Michelin man clown suit a little less "hey look at me i glow" and a little more "hey I can at least hide at night now"... :doh:


----------



## skeeter (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/08/12/43570-new-uniform-for-oef-protects-soldiers-hides-them-better/?ref=news-middleeast-title0 I like the fact that they are using buttons again!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Honestly, I hated the service specific patterns when they first came out and liked the idea that the Corps had: One for woodland, one for the desert as opposed to this one color fits all crap (and I don't even know how to speak about the Navy's decision).
> 
> Were I king for a day, I'd go to the same pattern, the same uniform for all of the services (multicam/ 1 for the woods, 1 for the sand/ whatever) with name and branch tapes. Choose a branch-specific piece of headgear if you want, same with your field/ Deuce gear, and go from there.
> 
> We're worried about the wrong things, IMO.


 
Ditto.   One "joint" service, one "joint" uniform (or two, woodland/desert).  The services wasted millions on R&D designing their own uniforms and re-equipping the force.  Not to mention the logistical nightmare created forward.  And now I read that the Army has "female cut" ACUs?  :uhh:


----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2010)

skeeter said:


> http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/08/12/43570-new-uniform-for-oef-protects-soldiers-hides-them-better/?ref=news-middleeast-title0 I like the fact that they are using buttons again!


 
Look at the photo of the soldiers in the article, awesomely cammed uniforms while carrying BLACK rifles 



Marauder06 said:


> Ditto.   One "joint" service, one "joint" uniform (or two, woodland/desert).  The services wasted millions on R&D designing their own uniforms and re-equipping the force.  Not to mention the logistical nightmare created forward.  And now I read that the Army has "female cut" ACUs?  :uhh:


 
To the guys advocating one uniform for all branches as in Mara's post above.

What about the dress uniform? You think we should have one for all? Personally Id take the Marine's dress uniform over the Army's in a heartbeat but I think the Corps would mutiny.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2010)

> Soldiers going to Afghanistan will now be issued the new OCP *Fire Resistant Army Combat Uniform*.



AKA: FRAC-U


----------



## 0699 (Aug 22, 2010)

This was a good thread; I'd forgotten all about it till just now...


----------



## Dame (Aug 22, 2010)

pardus said:


> To the guys advocating one uniform for all branches as in Mara's post above.
> 
> What about the dress uniform? You think we should have one for all? Personally I'd take the Marine's dress uniform over the Army's in a heartbeat *but I think the Corps would mutiny.*


 
And so they should.  I'm right there with you, Pardus, on those uniforms being the best.  Our dress uniforms (USCG) are the same as the Navy's, and while dress whites look great, the Marine's dress blues are hands down the best dress uniform out there.  BUT... I would never want to emulate that uniform without earning it the Marine way.  (NOTHING looks as good as a Marine in his dress blues IMHO.) :2c:


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2010)

pardus said:


> What about the dress uniform? You think we should have one for all?



No.

A combat uniform as RP mentioned shouldn't provide a "tell" to the bad guys. Dres uniforms can/ should carry some heritage and distinct service-related pride to them. While I think Marine Blues are the sharpest looking uniforms, the Navy's has some history behind it, as does the Army's Blues.....the Air Force, well maybe one day they'll figure something out. :)


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 22, 2010)

The new Army Times has information about the new uniform.  The multicam for the ACU for Afghanistan, and a new and improved ACU for everyone.  Includes buttons back on the cargo pockets, better collar, and better crotch area.  

They also have a picture of the new navy uniform.  

No scanner at the moment because I'm in the world of TRADOC via guard learning to analyze and stuff... brains being sucked out like a zombie, but the website may have some pics


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

ACU's for chicks...


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

Multicam ...





> Soldiers receive new MultiCam ACUs, gear
> 
> By Lance M. Bacon - Staff writer
> Posted : Monday Aug 23, 2010 5:06:29 EDT
> ...




View attachment 12904


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

If we are going to get different cam when ever we deploy, there is no need to have it stateside at all, they could/should just go back to OD while we are home.

The single best all environment colour uniform IMO was khaki. :2c:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my hope for the female cut ACU:


----------



## 0699 (Aug 23, 2010)

pardus said:


> If we are going to get different cam when ever we deploy, there is no need to have it stateside at all, they could/should just go back to OD while we are home.
> 
> *The single best all environment colour uniform IMO was khaki*. :2c:


 
Back when they first started talking about MARPAT, I thought we should just go to a single color uniform, khaki-ish (really cyote brown) in color.

Why?  Well, you don't see a lot of digital animals, and they seem to hide pretty well.  My logic was "if we're in open country, we blend in with the grass/sand; if we're in wooded terrain, we hide behind a tree..."

Seems like it'd make us all uniform, be cheap to produce, and we could worry about things like fit, form, & function instead of colors.


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2010)

0699 said:


> Seems like it'd make us all uniform, be cheap to produce, and we could worry about things like fit, form, & function instead of colors.



Blasphemy! That makes sense and sounds like it focuses on the real world, not some general's idea of playing dress up with his people.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 24, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Here's my hope for the female cut ACU:



You really dont want to see most female Army personnel wearing anything of the sorts...I assure you.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 24, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> You really dont want to see most female Army personnel wearing anything of the sorts...I assure you.


 
Oh you're right... we used to call them "Iso Mats". ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Oh you're right... we used to call them "Iso Mats". ;)


 
We called em AF Rejects


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 24, 2010)

Kinda off topic, but not really; have any of you seen this before: 

http://tigerstripeproducts.com/airforcetiger.htm
Read the letters.

Yeah.


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 24, 2010)

madness unseen said:


> Kinda off topic, but not really; have any of you seen this before:
> 
> http://tigerstripeproducts.com/airforcetiger.htm
> Read the letters.
> ...


 
I've heard that logic before.  I was told that only 3% of the AF needs an actual battle specific uniform and that those units would handle the issue themselves.  That is true in the fact that PJ/CCT types have always worn modified uniforms in the field.  However, I instruct over a 1000 AF students a year that are getting trained to go outside the wire and work with other services.  These people do not have that luxury...so whats the AF's answer to that?  They dont give a shit IMO.  That 97% of the AF doesnt understand the need to modify uniforms, dress up/down for field conditions etc.  I've treated countless heat injuries in this summer alone.  Yes there are factors attributed to not being acclimated to the environment and being out of shape.  But I wear that same damn uniform out in the heat all day just like them and it is absolutely ridiculous!  The AF needs to pull their head out of their ass and reevaluate the whole damn issue.  I've invited leadership of mine to come spend the day out in that POS uniform doing what we do and then ask them their feelings on venting a uniform and the overall impracticality of it.  I've yet to have anyone take me up on the offer.  They want us to be uniform...its the military and I get that.  So do the smart thing and design a uniform for people other than desk and clerical workers.  They seem more concerned with creating some AF distinguished uniform and not having to iron and polish their boots.

:2c:


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> I've heard that logic before.  I was told that only 3% of the AF needs an actual battle specific uniform and that those units would handle the issue themselves.  That is true in the fact that PJ/CCT types have always worn modified uniforms in the field.  However, I instruct over a 1000 AF students a year that are getting trained to go outside the wire and work with other services.  These people do not have that luxury...so whats the AF's answer to that?  They dont give a shit IMO.  That 97% of the AF doesnt understand the need to modify uniforms, dress up/down for field conditions etc.  I've treated countless heat injuries in this summer alone.  Yes there are factors attributed to not being acclimated to the environment and being out of shape.  But I wear that same damn uniform out in the heat all day just like them and it is absolutely ridiculous!  The AF needs to pull their head out of their ass and reevaluate the whole damn issue.  I've invited leadership of mine to come spend the day out in that POS uniform doing what we do and then ask them their feelings on venting a uniform and the overall impracticality of it.  I've yet to have anyone take me up on the offer.  They want us to be uniform...its the military and I get that.  So do the smart thing and design a uniform for people other than desk and clerical workers.  They seem more concerned with creating some AF distinguished uniform and not having to iron and polish their boots.
> 
> :2c:



Thought you'd find this humerous:

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123219081

8/24/2010 - WASHINGTON -- "We are committed to equipping Airmen with the most advanced capabilities available at the earliest time possible," Air Force officials said Aug. 24. "Based on feedback from Airmen, we believe the Operation Enduring Freedom Camouflage Pattern (OCP) provides advanced protection to servicemembers while operating outside the wire in Afghanistan. Army (officials), while beginning an aggressive fielding schedule, (are) working with Air Force (officials) to support developing a long-term joint fielding strategy later this year."

(Courtesy of Secretary of the Air Force Public Affairs)


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 24, 2010)

So, OCP = ?, MC :) , UCP, something else that doesn't work, worse than the ABU??


----------

